# Paracyp spawned for the first time!



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

YES! my paracyp spawned at last.
the only bad news is i do not have a pic of it and she spat them out when eating.
so now no eggs and no pics. which is bad. 
but at least i know that they have tried to spawn.

the funny thing is, i havent done a water change in 3-4weeks(i feel horrible about that but i think the privacy and how i didt touch the tank for a month triggered it?)

im going to do one on wednesday or thursday btw.
im veyr happy


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Congrats!
It's taken my paracyps longer to get the hang of spawning than my cyps. It also seems to take a bit longer between spawns, so be prepared to be patient for the next time. :thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats, Multies! 
I know you have been anxious for this to happen. :thumb: 
Now to have to wait again...oh, boy... :roll:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

my mom is telling me to get rid of them since they are "boring"
though its MY fish and MY tank and IM caring for them, its HER kitchen.
and thats her territory :lol: she doesnt find them very active or spunky like occies or any shellie i keep. though shes fond of yellow labs and occies.. 
im thinking of either black occies, ornatipinnis(another go at them minus the leleupi..) 
maybe some boulengeri? and add on some dwarf cyps on to that and presto! a new tang tank :wink:

always with the waiting isint it?
P.S im not a patient kid.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Send those paracyps to Illinois, Sean. :thumb: 
I'll take 'em off yours hands if Mom doesn't like those boring darlings. :lol:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

lol, im not sure why she finds the boring though. they are very fun to watch.
i thought i had 4 males because they coloured up(2 less then the 2 males) but i saw eggs!
and the thing is, i havent done a water change in 3-4weeks!

paracyps are good...
my sub dominant paracyp is IMO, much nicer then the dominant one. the sub just has less coloration because of the dominant one. he has much much longer fins(with the small lyre tail that paracyps usually have) and hes also bigger. i guess hes just very timid and doesnt want to fight. dominant one is nice but not as nice as him. maybe i should remove the dominant one for a week and re introduce him. then hes a sub


----------



## m_hsiao (Feb 13, 2008)

it's very normal multies! i'm very excited for you too becuase i know you've been waiting for yours to spawn for a very long time now.. since my first holding female which was about 4 months ago.. i've had about 10+ other attempts from several females but i have a ratio of 3-13 so that coul dbe why i've had so mnay attempts.. but my suggestion, if you want your females to hold successsfully the nesxt time they spawn.. remove the female right away into a 10 gallon nursery tank.. and she will hold to term.. as long astey aren't tempted with food.. they should be able to hold to term withot a problem.. good luck and congrats!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Be careful when you do your water change, not tooo large. 
Of course you know what you are doing, I just wanted to remind you. :thumb: 
Hey, you might spark another spawn with a w/c !?

You have taken some wonderful pics of your paracyps., so I've seen how nice yours are.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks guys  
i have no extra tank space and im getting a 5? or so gallon tank(again) for a fry tank.
bigger fry are eating smaller fry with a ton of ripped fins on the smaller ones which isint good.
i will take more pics hopefully tonight since you guys like them 

and yes i do need to do a water change, *** been very busy lately and *** gotten lazy.

youve got alot of paracyps. thats 16.
*** got 4 lol.
i think either 2males 2 females or 3males and 1 female.

might have to either get more or get rid of them since my mom doesnt likey


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Multies said:


> I've been very busy lately and I've gotten lazy.


As long as you've been busy with School work it's ok to let a waterchange slide.. .Keeping that A average is a tough job right? ... It's still an A ....right Sean? 


Congrats on finally getting them to spawn...



Multies said:


> might have to either get more or get rid of them since my mom doesnt likey


If you're going to get rid of them... don't send them off to Illinois. I'll come by and pick em up !!


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

LOL
all the way for 4 paracyps.
marks are OK..
gym went down because i failed my health test :lol: 
a steady 84? 85?
science at 94
art is bad since she hates me.
english is ok i guess.

but anyway, getting on to topic, im going to do what Shana suggested.
if i do get rid of them, i will keep 1 or 2 broods and let go of them  
maybe trade for more shellies?

you can bring me stapps  ill give you my paracyps :wink:

anything to let her hold to term? less food? dont give food at all?
less disturbance? privacy isint going to be easy since the tanks in the kitchen


----------



## m_hsiao (Feb 13, 2008)

what i do to get mine to spawn is to feed them more protein.. some frozen brine shrimp would be nice.. to get them into consistent spawning condition, you should give them more protein on a daily basis.. and when the female is holding, put her into a 5 gallon tank and don't feed it any food at all.. when my females areholding, i put thme into a 5 gallon tank together, no feeding at all for about 3 weeks.. then i strip them and let them back intot hebig tank.. now i have some fry growing out in a 10 gallon tank and a female holdin gagain in a 5 gallon


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Multies said:


> you can bring me stapps  ill give you my paracyps :wink:


Sounds like a great idea. I have 4 or 5 needing a new home shortly.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Doggone you Alleycat. I had first dibbs on them.  
Well, you _do _travel to Canada on occasion, so, ok. 
You'd give 'em a good home and Sean would like those stapps to take care of "the wanting".
Sorry, Sean, couldn't help kidding you a little.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

anytime  
tomorrow i will be doing a water change(finally) and hopefully they will be happy to spawn soon.

i might be trading them for speciosus  or maybe glens awsome stapps..
too many choices.. not enough tanks.. 
im even getting like a small 2.5-10G tank this month from a club member(if its free, they wont complain.) and those are for the larger fry. the larger fry are eating the smaller fry. all the smaller fry have ripped fins on them and thats not good.

theres too many shellies i want, but where am i going to get the tank space?

btw, how are your paracyps doing?
im in need of a update  
the pic on the thread on shelldwellers was like months ago. around 6-8months ago. how are they doing?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

If you are wondering about mine, they didn't fair very well. When I first got them there was an ammonia
spike and over time I lost all but 1.  That is why I am interested in finding her some buddies. :thumb: 
She is kind of dull colored, but is a really sweet fish, none the less. 
I don't have any good pics, sorry. I guess that is why I admire your pics so.

Now, if you were referring to Alleycat's, he'll have to answer you on that. Last I saw, his was purdy. :wink:


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

alicem said:


> Now, if you were referring to Alleycat's, he'll have to answer you on that. Last I saw, his was purdy. :wink:


Thanks alicem, they do show great colours at times, but I need a female to really get them to ...show-off! ...or even better re-produce! :thumb:

And multies, I hear ya when you say you want this, and want that!! So many fish, such little time. Just think though, when you're out on your own in a few years you can buy whatever you feel like buying !!

Until ....

You get married!

opcorn:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah.. so until then, i will have to let go of my paracyps  
its really sad to let them go though.. *** grown very attached to them.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Alleycat said:


> you can buy whatever you feel like buying !!
> 
> Until ....
> You get married!


Alright now, watch it, boys! :?


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

You should let them breed again and raise some fry before you get rid of them.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You know they're boring Sean... trade them in for something spectacular!


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

lol mike, whats more spectacular then occies and V.mooris?

oh and btw.. my freakin male occie jumped out.


----------

